# Nature Aquarium - Santa Monica, CA



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Nature Aquarium
2836 Santa Monica Blvd.
Santa Monica, CA 90405
310-829-6180

Had some extra time during lunch and visited Nature Aquarium in Santa Monica. They carry a good selection fish and a lot of them are the smaller rasboras/danios/tetras that a lot of the nano guys like. They have a decent collection of plants as well distributed around their tanks. Many of the holding tanks are planted. There were no dead fish in any of the tanks that I could notice and their fish seemed healthy although their salt water collection seemed like it need a bit of TLC (some algae on the tanks, some of the larger fish were crammed into tanks too small for them and were obviously stressed). Their SW display reef was very nice however. The owner, Toru, was friendly and I spent a good 20 minutes sitting there talking with him. He told me he had about 15 years of experience in planted tanks both here in the US and in Japan. I asked him if he intended to carry any Amano stuff and he said he'd considered it in the past but it doesn't seem like there's enough interest locally to make it worth his while. He did however bring out a huge stack of Amano magazines and catalogs that he let me browse through as we talked about how expensive but great the ADA stuff was.

Overall, my experience with the shop was good and I would feel comfortable purchasing livestock from there.

-Charlie


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Ditto on the experience. Although Toru said that he'd be able to special order ADA items for me if I was willing to spend the extra money. 

I actually found some giant hairgrass for him since I visit Nature Aquarium pretty regularly and he was looking for some.

I can't wait until he hooks up his 1hp chiller for the 300-350g reef tank you're talking about!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback on a store I hadn't heard of!


----------



## ciaong (Feb 15, 2006)

I stopped by this place yesterday and I second what others have said-the owner is very nice, loves to talk about fish/plants, and will ask you about your tank to make sure your purchases make sense.  Also, I was impressed at how clean and healthy his freshwater fish and tanks were. (I don't know anything about saltwater so I can't comment on it, though I saw a lionfish that was HUGE.) The prices on stock are about average, as is the plant selection. He also had the healthiest looking otos I've ever seen.


----------



## adrielme (Mar 3, 2007)

I stopped by Nature Aquarium and as always was impressed with the selection of plants. He always has something that catches my eye. They do carry some ADA stuff now too, I saw some of the soils, stones and some very nice driftwood pieces. I ended up leaving with a large piece of ADA driftwood and some really good looking giant hygro, crypts, and bacopa. The owner is incredibly nice, I highly recommend this place.


----------



## Sportsbiz (Jan 15, 2008)

I stopped by Nature Aquarium this morning, picked up a few oto's and some glosso. This place really is as great as the others have said. Highly recommended if you live in the LA area.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for the comment. I'll have to check it out next time I'm up there.


----------



## PecLem (Sep 28, 2009)

I got some Crystal Red Shrimp at Nature Aquarium a few weeks ago. It was the only shop in the Los Angeles area where I found them. They also have ADA substrate and lots of good plants. The owner as already mentioned is a very nice guy. Prices are a bit high, but there are not many aquarium stores where you can promptly find Crystal Reds or ADA products in LA. At least not that I know of, and I searched a lot.


----------



## paleopaque (Jun 23, 2009)

Thankfully Nature Aquarium is a bit of a drive because I could see myself spending lots and lots of money I don't have at this place. The owner is friendly and knowledgeable and has lots of hidden gems if you're into freshwater planted tanks. Great place to find ADA soil and nice pieces of drift wood!!


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Awesome store. Live around the corner and it has been invaluable! Owner is friendly and helpful, tanks are clean and well kept, planted aquariums are something to behold. Recommended to anyone interest in the hobby.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Since it's really too hot to ship for at least another month I'll be swinging by this store this weekend and dropping off a ton of Erios, Syngos and Tonina plants. The main event will be a ton of Matto Grosso.


----------

